# Question for Meal/Food Deliverers



## Bepell (Oct 4, 2015)

I am in the process of creating a Meal Delivery service and I wanted to get some feedback from meal deliverers. 

I've been reading some articles/comments regarding the frustrations of delivery drivers for Munchery, Caviar and Postmates. It appears that once the driver takes out taxes, gas and maintenance, the wages turn out to be low. 

So my questions to everyone are: 

How would you fix the delivery system? 
Would you rather get cash tips or built in tips?
What needs to change for you to make more money?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Of curse rather have cash tips but not everyone carries cash

I do door dash and liked it a lit better when they had Boost pay for going out of the area


----------



## Bepell (Oct 4, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Of curse rather have cash tips but not everyone carries cash
> 
> I do door dash and liked it a lit better when they had Boost pay for going out of the area


Did you have a delivery radius?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bepell said:


> Did you have a delivery radius?


Yes Im surprised KMANDERSON has not posted on this thread yet


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bepell said:


> I am in the process of creating a Meal Delivery service and I wanted to get some feedback from meal deliverers.
> 
> I've been reading some articles/comments regarding the frustrations of delivery drivers for Munchery, Caviar and Postmates. It appears that once the driver takes out taxes, gas and maintenance, the wages turn out to be low.
> 
> ...


It still less wear and tear then uber and lyft.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I like postmates nothing really bad to say about them.The only negitive is they try to send far away request.But the do have a reject button.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Door dash has "hot spots" so you dont go far. I just think Postmates tips and pays better.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been doing DoorDash for about 3 weeks and am very happy with it. The only suggestion I would have is to be able to serve an additional zone if a delivery takes you out of the original service zone.

It might be hard to picture if you're not familiar with the SE Phoenix suburbs but I sign up in Chandler and frequently get deliveries into neighboring Tempe or Gilbert. It would be nice to be able to temporarily add Gilbert to the pickup zone while I'm in that area instead of trying to deadhead back to a Chandler hot spot.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd rather have the tip feature be immediate. sometimes it can take days until the customer accesses the app and it then requests them to rate and tip. Postmates just expanded the delivery area so I'm hoping I can make a bit more while I am doing other side work


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> I've been doing DoorDash for about 3 weeks and am very happy with it. The only suggestion I would have is to be able to serve an additional zone if a delivery takes you out of the original service zone.
> 
> It might be hard to picture if you're not familiar with the SE Phoenix suburbs but I sign up in Chandler and frequently get deliveries into neighboring Tempe or Gilbert. It would be nice to be able to temporarily add Gilbert to the pickup zone while I'm in that area instead of trying to deadhead back to a Chandler hot spot.


Perhaps it's different in your market, but here in Dallas, I frequently get requests into neighboring zones. Once in those zones, I also receive additional requests locally.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

andaas said:


> Perhaps it's different in your market, but here in Dallas, I frequently get requests into neighboring zones. Once in those zones, I also receive additional requests locally.


yes same here, especially when driving in PH


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

My previous posts were very positive about DoorDash but l figured I'd share the downside as well. Last night I had my first really bad night with DoorDash. 2-1/2 hours, less than $9 including tip. Over an hour to get my first dash, and the restaurant was closed, possibly out of business. 20 minutes with the chat support line getting the request cancelled. Then just one more request that took me to the end of the scheduled shift.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> My previous posts were very positive about DoorDash but l figured I'd share the downside as well. Last night I had my first really bad night with DoorDash. 2-1/2 hours, less than $9 including tip. Over an hour to get my first dash, and the restaurant was closed, possibly out of business. 20 minutes with the chat support line getting the request cancelled. Then just one more request that took me to the end of the scheduled shift.


I think with any on-demand business, there are going to be bad days here and there. There have been a few issues on DoorDash that I've experienced (45 minutes on app where I kept receiving requests but was not able to accept), and a few times where restaurants missed or lost orders and I had to wait an excessive time on the pickup end.

In general, I'm pretty happy with it, I agree with nighthawk398 that it would be nice to earn more on longer distance requests (I had a ~9 mile pickup request at a Starbucks for a $4.99 cup of coffee... I rejected that as being an unreasonable distance), other than that it's been pretty good for me the past 6 weeks or so.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

andaas said:


> I think with any on-demand business, there are going to be bad days here and there. There have been a few issues on DoorDash that I've experienced (45 minutes on app where I kept receiving requests but was not able to accept), and a few times where restaurants missed or lost orders and I had to wait an excessive time on the pickup end.
> 
> In general, I'm pretty happy with it, I agree with nighthawk398 that it would be nice to earn more on longer distance requests (I had a ~9 mile pickup request at a Starbucks for a $4.99 cup of coffee... I rejected that as being an unreasonable distance), other than that it's been pretty good for me the past 6 weeks or so.


was that the starbucks in Richardson at night time? I ended up with one going to a drug store


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It was just after 6pm one day last week. Starbucks on Coit near LBJ.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Overall, I'm fairly satisfied with DoorDash but still exploring. I'm in the onboarding process with Postmates now and that should be done by the weekend. They pay mileage and wait time so it may be a bit more worthwhile.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> Overall, I'm fairly satisfied with DoorDash but still exploring. I'm in the onboarding process with Postmates now and that should be done by the weekend. They pay mileage and wait time so it may be a bit more worthwhile.


DoorDash works very well for me as my house is in the center of one of their service zones. Postmates, on the other hand, I have to drive about 5 miles to enter the nearest service area, so it would be much less convenient for me.


----------



## Tina S (May 21, 2016)

I would give drivers a pick up and drop off radius option. Ping a driver and offer an incentive to go out of your radius if they are the closest option. Show the drop-off, pickup, total miles and time estimate on the accept screen. Don't penalize if they don't accept it. They could have a child they have to pick up for all you know. Ping customers after a delivery is completed to remind them to rate their experience and offer tip options. Most quality employee's will be loyal, work hard and give great service if they are appreciated and valued by their employer. Pay them $5 for a delivery that takes 40 min and driving 20 miles and if they don't do it they sit for long periods of time without anything then you won't get quality people that will be professional and represent your company in a good light. Richard Branson "Clients do not come first..employees come first. If you take care of your employees, they will take care of your clients" the problem is greed and a lack of respect for your fellow man and the people who are working their ass off to make pennies while the company makes bank. Want to be different as a delivery app/service then drive for all these companies and see what it's really like for the people who do it, knowledge is power and offer them what they deserve. Don't sit on the sidelines with money in the bank and a cushy life and pretend to understand. You gotta wear someone's shoes to know how they feel. Just my 2 cents.


----------

